# Should you replace a helmet after it's been dropped?



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I heard once that you're supposed to replace your helmet if you drop it on a hard surface. I did this a few years ago because I dropped a helmet down a large flight of concrete stairs, and decided I'd rather be safe than sorry. 

Today I went out to the garage to find that the shelf rack holding my bike had collapsed on the floor, taking my helmet with it. The helmet fell about 3 feet onto concrete. It looks okay, but then so did the one I dropped down the stairs. 

Does anyone know for sure whether a helmet is still okay after a drop like that? I tried Giro's website, but couldn't find anything about replacement there.

- Jen.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I would not worry about it.

If the entire contents of the shelf (and they were very heavy) landed on top of the helmet, maybe it should be replaced.


----------



## terribleein (May 24, 2004)

You and your helmet are still perfectly safe. It takes an impact on the helmet to replace it. The three foot drop didn't do anything to it, most likely, if you've ever been slapped on the helmet by a buddy, it was much worse of a hit, but still nothing to worry about.


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

I've smacked my helmet on the ground a few times with my bony head inside of it and its still going strong. Look for deformation, dents or cracks of the styrofoam to see if the helmet is ok. Helmets are very durable and require pretty good impacts to render them unusable, especially the newer models that have a hardshell. Helmets have come a long way and live a very long time even with rough use.


----------



## croatiansensation (Feb 21, 2005)

mahgnillig said:


> I heard once that you're supposed to replace your helmet if you drop it on a hard surface. I did this a few years ago because I dropped a helmet down a large flight of concrete stairs, and decided I'd rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> Today I went out to the garage to find that the shelf rack holding my bike had collapsed on the floor, taking my helmet with it. The helmet fell about 3 feet onto concrete. It looks okay, but then so did the one I dropped down the stairs.
> 
> ...


You probably overheard somebody talking about motorcycle helmets. The shell on them supposedly can delaminate if you drop one.


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

I hope motorcycle helmet are tougher than that. We (racing buds and I) used to fling a new one across the parking lot before wearing it. Anytime you use new unscratched gear on a ride, your just asking for a crash. So we would prescratch the helmet and avoid the new gear crash. But that also a superstition, but it seemed to work, my gear never caused me to crash, I on the other hand caused me to crash a lot.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

As Shiggy said, if it fell and the stuff on the shelf fell ontop of it, then yes it could possibly need replacing. Check it for scratches, dents and cracks - my _loving_ nephews did a similar one for me, 'cept they knocked my bike over with the helmet on the bar ends. Was about a 3ft drop but with the weight and pressure from bar ends they cracked the helmet good and just picked the bike back up and put the helmet like nothing had happened. I almost strangled them when I found it, knew exactly what had happened een though they never told me and wouldn't admit to it.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Homer Simpson said:


> I hope motorcycle helmet are tougher than that. We (racing buds and I) used to fling a new one across the parking lot before wearing it. Anytime you use new unscratched gear on a ride, your just asking for a crash. So we would prescratch the helmet and avoid the new gear crash. But that also a superstition, but it seemed to work, my gear never caused me to crash, I on the other hand caused me to crash a lot.


I hope you are joking.
Most motorcycle helmets are designed to take ONE hard hit.
You've been ruining new helmets and made them unsafe in case of real crash.


----------



## Samuel c (Mar 1, 2016)

So I dropped my brand new helmet off of my handlebars and on to the Tarmac, there were some very small dents on the shell and the eps apears intact. Should I replace?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow. An 11 year old thread. No, unless your head was in it at the time!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> Wow. An 11 year old thread. No, unless your head was in it at the time!


Maybe someone else's head was in it.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Maybe someone else's head was in it.


That too would require a new one! Or if it fell off a truck with a cantaloupe in it!


----------

